# My New GP 100 .357 Match Champion



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Made this add to my Ruger collection today.







....


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

That's a GP100, _ifithitu._


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

hillman said:


> That's a GP100, _ifithitu._


 Thanks you are absolutely right hillman!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

ifithitu said:


> Made this add to my Ruger collection today.


Smacks forehead and says, "and I could've had a Smith and Wesson." (based on the old V8 commercial) ;-)


----------



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

Craigh said:


> Smacks forehead and says, "and I could've had a Smith and Wesson." (based on the old V8 commercial) ;-)
> 
> View attachment 5138


 Lol nope,got what " I " wanted...ijs


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

ifithitu said:


> Lol nope,got what " I " wanted...ijs


I know.. was just kidding. I have a few Rugers myself, just not DA revolvers, but still Rugers. In fact, the M77 and No 1 series rifles are some of my favorite of all time long guns. Both are simply beautiful designs, IMO. My favorite hunting handgun is my Bicentennial 7 1/2 barreled Super Blackhawk. I also have a Single Six Convertible and a new LCP II. I just enjoy the looks of S&W DA revolvers, not to mention the sweetest DA trigger around when tuned nicely. But, that's why they make them both, so both of us can have fun. When Ruger started making DA revolvers, it gave me someone other than my Colt owning friends to tease.

Besides, you being a Kentucky Mildcat and me being a Gator, what do you expect? You know how Gator fans can be. ;-)


----------

